# 16x9.5 Epsilon Sourthen Ways 3pc mesh wheel rebuild/refurb



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

After refurbishing my first set of Epsilons (below), I've been on the look out for another set to rebuild. Hence this thread. 

Here are the set of 15" that I built and here is the refurb thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-Sourthen-Ways-3pc-mesh-wheel-rebuild-refurb




This time I picked up a nice set of 16x9.5 5x120. They were in really nice condition when I got them, but I knew I could take them to the next level and really make them alot better. 

Here they are when I picked them up.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

First order of business was to get them broke down. 


Then I went to town on cleaning up the original chrome hardware. 





Soon after cleaning the hardware, I made the decision to sell the stock hardware and upgrade to new ARP hardware like I did on my first set of Epsilons. So an order to Summit was made for some 12pt ARP stainless bolts. 



Next, I decided that since the powder coated centers were in perfect condition (never ran), that I wouldn't strip and repowder coat them, instead the grey color really started to grow on me. So the color stayed. However, I wanted to open up the center bores to 72.5mm for BMW fitment instead of the 70mm they came in, so custom machining was in order.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

When I purchased the wheels, they didn't have center caps. Nearly all Epsilons or missing their center caps, LOL. But I wasn't worried as I have spent a bit of money and time to make molds of original Epsilon center caps, including 60mm bore caps, 70mm tall and flat caps, as well as the larger 76mm bore caps. I decided I liked the looks of the flat caps so that is what I was going to make for these wheels. I also make domed decals for center caps, so for these I decided instead of just replica decals, I would do something slightly custom with the design and colors for the caps decals (blue & chrome). This is what I came up with. 



and installed on the caps:





Next up was to refinish the barrels. They were decent but I wanted to clean them up, smooth out any imperfections and put a brushed finish inside and out. After several hours, the barrels were done. 







Then I moved my attention to the lips. Again, they were decent but needed alittle clean up and a new polish job. Here they are coming along (fronts and backs).


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Then it was play time. Time to start seeing how these were going to look together. 





Then me being stupid, LOL.



Now that the old sealant was cleaned off and everything was prepped, it was time for assembly. I get alot of people asking about the torque for the bolts. I've heard from 25-30ft lbs, I normally do 28ft-lb. Setup and ready to go.









Assembled. In this first pic it shows the difference between the tall and flat caps. I think the flat caps were the way to go for sure.





And now the beauty shots:


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Last step is to seal the wheels and call it done. Here are the supplies:



And the finished pic of the wheels sealed and drying:



A low light pic putting the beauties to bed. I'll post of better pics when I get them.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

